# EDC bags -- what are some of your more unusual items?



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Other than the standard stuff (knives, multi-tools, first aid stuff, compass, gps, two-way radio, RXs, fire starting gear, TP, water, note pad and pen, weapon, mags, rain gear, etc.), what are some of your unusual items - things that many here would not necessarily think to add?

I can offer at least two items:

Optics -- I always have with me either a quality pair of binoculars (in my sailing kit) or a monocular (I own an 8x42) that will now find a home in my soon-to-be EDC kit. A monocular takes up so much less room than binocs. Mine measures in at only 2" dia, by 5 1/2" lg.

Signaling -- For many years, mostly in my sailing kit, I have carried a signaling mirror. As it is plastic, it has gotten scratched up to the point now where the effectiveness is greatly reduced. I am replacing it with this one:

Signal Mirror--(Glass), Howard Glass-Supplycache.com

They offer two sizes -- I am used to the 3x5 inch mirror, so that is what I bought. I also purchased a padded case for it. (BTW, for some reason there are not many good quality mirrors to select from. The Howard Glass mirror is the ONLY one I could find in the 3x5 inch size.)

What are some of your more unusual items? If we get a good list here, it might be beneficial to all.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Tweezers


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Single-use plastic handcuffs Single use handcuffs - plastic small

I have several, just in case, they have multiple uses.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Condoms. Emergency water bladder that can easily be tied close and is reasonably durable. I am still trying to find other uses for them, however.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I have a bad ass dental floss business card I got from someone's office. It has about 12 yards of floss in it and is the same shape as a business card while only being about twice the thickness.

There's not a lot you can't Macgyver with dental floss. (I care less could the grammar of that)


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Single-use plastic handcuffs Single use handcuffs - plastic small
> 
> I have several, just in case, they have multiple uses.


TG - If you go to Home Depot, you can get a color assortment of zip ties and you can make emergency handcuffs. Furthermore, my high school boys each have several in their backpacks (they each have their own color) and can use them to communicate with each other if the phone system goes down. One can be zip-tied to a sign post to signify that one of my sons were there, while leaving two has a different meaning (such as heading over to the Jr High to get their younger sister). Just my two rubles.

hansonb4


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks, I got them for free


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend zip ties as a method of restraint. They are easily defeated.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Zip ties,floss,magnifying glass,some gorilla tape.I would have to look in our 2 cars and my trucks ghb to see some I hadn't listed.I think some instant coffee packs too.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have a small pry bar from county comm. 

A Handcuff key, haven't seen many folks who carry them.

P51 can opener

Credit card sized fresnel lens

Small ceramic knife sharpener.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

For anyone who wears a tactical belt with a lot of Velcro on the long flap side -- here is tip (and something worth sticking in your EDC bag).

It is using one of those non-important credit card size plastic cards. I have several generic cards that would do no harm if I lost them. 
I always carry one in my pocket and will now add two more to my EDC kit.

Here is what it is for: If you normally carry something on the right side of your belt, like a Leatherman Multi-tool with a closed-loop pouch, up toward the front (like the 1 to 2 o'clock position) where the belt has Velcro, then you will find it is difficult to snake the excess belt flap because in the tight space, the two parts of the Velcro will grab. But, using this simple credit card (which for a 1 3/4" belt just happens to be the same width) is a great workaround. First, you put the Multi-tool on the belt between whichever pants loops you want (on jeans, I carry mine between the first two loops). Then you cinch up the belt to desired tightness around your waist. Next you slide the credit card underneath the Multi-tool loop. Then you insert the loose end of the belt under the Multi-tool loop, but OVER the credit card, which effectively isolates the two parts of the Velcro. While holding the credit card in place, you simply slide the belt flap the rest of the way through. This trick will work on any closed-loop sheath that you want to carry on the belt on that side.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Single-use plastic handcuffs Single use handcuffs - plastic small
> 
> I have several, just in case, they have multiple uses.


hansonb4 is online now
Member
hansonb4's Avatar

Join Date
Aug 2014
Location
N of 41 latitude
Posts
69

Condoms. Emergency water bladder that can easily be tied close and is reasonably durable. I am still trying to find other uses for them, however

What kind of emergency bags are you people putting together? Sounds like a wild send off for the end.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Those signal mirrors are good for more than just signalling. Good for inspection in tight spots. Also good for when you just need a mirror. My wife has used it for touching up lipstick. You can use it to check for ticks in hard to see places. Those things are great to have, multiple uses.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Those signal mirrors are good for more than just signalling. Good for inspection in tight spots. Also good for when you just need a mirror. My wife has used it for touching up lipstick. You can use it to check for ticks in hard to see places. Those things are great to have, multiple uses.


Use for shaving too. I like your advice about the ticks. Nasty damn bugs with two serious diseases -- Rocky Mounted Spotted Fever and Lime Disease. A year ago, my black labby had to be treated for the RMSF.

And -- I'll have to research this, but I seem to remember from my Boy Scout days that you could use the suns reflection off a signal mirror to help start a fire? Maybe I am thinking of the magnifying glass?

Update : Kauboy just set the record straight -- the mirror needs to be parabolic.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

He's using a parabolic mirror to focus the sunlight.
If your signal mirror is flat, it won't give you a focal point to direct the light/heat into.

I've seen someone polish the bottom of a soda can with mud/clay/chocolate in order to create a parabolic mirror for this purpose.
Worked great!


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> He's using a parabolic mirror to focus the sunlight.
> If your signal mirror is flat, it won't give you a focal point to direct the light/heat into.
> 
> I've seen someone polish the bottom of a soda can with mud/clay/chocolate in order to create a parabolic mirror for this purpose.
> Worked great!


You are right -- looking at the video closely, there are times when I think I see a bit of concave surface.

I am going to delete the video so as not to lead people astray.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You can see it when he shows it to the cameraman. The reflected image is inverted.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

THIS is the cat's meow!

But you are going to need a bag that will accommodate at least 10.5" in the long direction. As they give the dimensions in metric, let me Americanize it.

10.4" x 6.1" x 0.75" (actual after first use)

But WOW, it only weighs a total of 1.5 lbs. It fits nicely in the Maxpedition Noatak.

I am right now charging my mostly depleted Kindle. It is cloudy outside and in one hour's time, it has the Kindle halfway charged. Impressive to say the least.

Amazon Prime sells it for $99


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Read a few things on here I haven't thought about or don't have. Thanks all!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Unusual stuff?
I'm the ice man. I got mushrooms for bacteria, tumors 
and worms.
Bag o baking soda, mineral salt, algae, sassafras
Bottle of pured ascorbic acid
Set of micron filters from 220 to 25
Tea strainer 
HCL kit in case can trade military or warlords (?) Processed pharmas and chems for not execute
Lock picks

That weird enough or am I slipping?


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> THIS is the cat's meow!
> 
> But you are going to need a bag that will accommodate at least 10.5" in the long direction. As they give the dimensions in metric, let me Americanize it.
> 
> ...


I don't think I will be too concerned about charging my phone if the grid goes down. Who am I going to call? Our plan is a group text that my kids and I have set up. We all have watches and can see what time it is. Our plan is to only turn our phones on at the top and bottom of each hour and send a text with whatever the issue is, meet-up location, etc..., wait 5 minutes and then shut if off. USed in this manner, the phone will last several days. By then we should be together.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> THIS is the cat's meow!
> 
> But you are going to need a bag that will accommodate at least 10.5" in the long direction. As they give the dimensions in metric, let me Americanize it.
> 
> ...


Cool device, for sure.
Is my math fuzzy, or does a 5V/2A unit produce 10W of power? Not 20... :?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

hansonb4 said:


> I don't think I will be too concerned about charging my phone if the grid goes down. Who am I going to call? Our plan is a group text that my kids and I have set up. We all have watches and can see what time it is. Our plan is to only turn our phones on at the top and bottom of each hour and send a text with whatever the issue is, meet-up location, etc..., wait 5 minutes and then shut if off. USed in this manner, the phone will last several days. By then we should be together.


I'm kinda in the opposite boat.
My phone is my information locker.
It has a built in compass, GPS (assuming sats are still running), downloaded maps of the surrounding area, survival guides for various environments, edible plant ID apps, first aid instructions, and army manuals.
I do have most of these available in physical form as well, but they can't be keyword searched like a digital version.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Strange items, I have a arrow head card in my ghb (its more a kit than a bag and once home turns into a redundant survival kit)


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Toronto--- Bondage--ooh!!


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Cool device, for sure.
> Is my math fuzzy, or does a 5V/2A unit produce 10W of power? Not 20... :?


I think the 2A is when you are charging two devices. But I can ask Amazon that question.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

This just may be the best $8 bucks I ever spent. 
Shirt pocket size -- IMO it is a must for any EDC or BOB.

Overall size: 3"(L) x 0.075"(W) x 5.25"(H)

Sample Contents
•Air and Gases
•Automotive
•Carpentry & Construction
•Hardware & Pipe
•First Aid
•Electrical & Eletronics
•NEMA Frames
•Science & Geology
•Rope, Chain & Cable
•Properties of Materials
•Chemistry & Physics
•Math & Constants
•Money & Currency
•3,500 Conversion Factors
•General Information such as Time Zones, Area Codes, Calendars and Weather
•and Much More!

This book has been in print since 1989. It has also gone through numerous printings in each edition.

New and Updated Sections: 
•Trailer Wiring
•Auto Travel Charts
•NEMA Electric Plugs
•Carpentry & Construction
•International Electric Sockets & Voltage
•First Aid
•Glues & Solvents
•Car Rental 800 Numbers
•Country Codes & Information
•Proofreading Marks
•50 Most Common Knots
•Metal Hardness Scale
•Weather Map Symbols
•Tip Table
•3500 Conversion Factors
•Geology
•Paints & Finishes
•Math, Science & Physics


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I keep deodorant, cough drops, and blistex in mine.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> THIS is the cat's meow!
> 
> But you are going to need a bag that will accommodate at least 10.5" in the long direction. As they give the dimensions in metric, let me Americanize it.
> 
> ...


I got a bag like that for 99 cents at Wally World. Nice heavy rip-stop nylon (about 600D). It was on clearance.

As for unusual things to put in the EDC, obviously I don't think of them as unusual or they might not be there. I see no_one included a Swiss Army knife. How about some protein bars and Milky Way caramel bars? No need to ignore nutrition. And if we're going to include the old BOV, then you toss in two 8 inch survival knives and a pistol-type crossbow (6 3/8" bolts, 80 pound pull).

I think I'll add a big bag of Cheetos


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> and a pistol-type crossbow (6 3/8" bolts, 80 pound pull).


Not sure I can pass myself off as Daryl Dixon. ::rambo::


----------



## The Fungo (Oct 4, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> This just may be the best $8 bucks I ever spent.
> Shirt pocket size -- IMO it is a must for any EDC or BOB.
> 
> Overall size: 3"(L) x 0.075"(W) x 5.25"(H)
> ...


I have this book too. It is a very handy tool. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

hansonb4 said:


> I don't think I will be too concerned about charging my phone if the grid goes down. Who am I going to call?


If it were only cell phones, I might agree. But you fail to consider the many other items that can be charged via a USB connector.

Here are just some examples:
1. Topping the list, *and of most importance*, is my blood glucose monitoring kit
2. We have two Kindles with many hundreds of books loaded. Even in a post SHTF world, people will seek some relaxation entertainment.
3. I have a small Olympus digital recorder -- use it all the time, VERY handy.
4. Sony Handycam
5. Digital cameras
6. iPads or other tablets


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I agree. My phone and kindles are useful tools. If shtf and it's not emp these will be a nice thing to have. If it's an emp I still have hard copies of the books I consider essential. Never thought about the diabetic meter aspect. Very good point.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

tango said:


> Toronto--- Bondage--ooh!!


At least I'm not the only one to think of it.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> I have a small pry bar from county comm.
> 
> A Handcuff key, haven't seen many folks who carry them.
> 
> ...


I've carried a P51 and a handcuff key on my key ring for 40 years, and I'm not LEO.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> If it were only cell phones, I might agree. But you fail to consider the many other items that can be charged via a USB connector.
> 
> Here are just some examples:
> 1. Topping the list, *and of most importance*, is my blood glucose monitoring kit
> ...


Point taken. I was only thinking of a phone to call and no phone service.


----------

